# Need fish ID, and some more success with Gulp!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Decided to see what else I could wrangle on the new versatile Gulp! baits I've been using. All these fish were caught using 10-lb Vanish Florocarbon as the running line with no leader. Now I already know the Gulp! baits work well for Flounder and Largemouth Bass, but what else wants to eat them? I decided to find out...

Apparently:

Inshore Grouper like them:










(caught 4 baby Groupers total)

Reds also like them:



















(NOTE: this 22 inch Redfish was fileted, cooked, and eaten within 20 minutes of landing him. What a fight this guy was on 10-lb floro) 

I also caught Catfish, Mangrove Snapper, Trout, and Ladyfish on them --none of which were picture worthy  I've also seen some beautiful sunsets lately:










We also have been catching Trout at night, but I didn't take any pics. Oh yeah, and last night I caught this curious looking individual that I'd like to get a more specific identification on. He had 3 short tails and very detailed markings compared to most rays/skates that I have caught in the past:










Any ideas


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Not exactly sure wut kinda skate that is but those arent three short tails. The middle one is a tail and the two on the sides are known as claspers. Males have these to "clasp" onto females during spawning. All skates, rays, and sharks have these. Hope this helps a little...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Australian butterfly ray
Gymnura australis
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=15404


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That lil feller is a long way from home... more research says there only supposed to be found in australian waters...Maybe im wrong but that sure looks like the pics of the australian butterfly..Ive found


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Ray ID*

Looks like a B-1 Stealth ray to me


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Out of the 14 varieties of Butterfly Rays only 2 are found in the US ... California & Smooth . My money is on the Smooth Butterfly Ray.
WTG KZ and thanks for the report


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Strange Ray*

I think this one was looking for Nemo too.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like a spotted ray,witch I believe are Protected?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice catch*

That ray looks different.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummary.cfm?ID=15404&what=species

The 3 short tails.. lol 2 of the tails are the semipenis.. that there is a boy.. And the third tail is the actual tail..Its deffinately not a spotted ray.. or spotted eagle ray.. which is protected..http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/SERay/SERay.html


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice photos. Those Gulps will catch just about anything. 

That is a very unusual ray. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Again*

Butterfly Ray








By hengstthomas at 2007-09-10


----------

